# Forum Home Renovation Pools, Spa & Water Features  Pool fence around hedges ..

## chrisbirmele

How would you build a pool fence around tall hedges to be compliant with NSW regulations? The attached images show the area in question. I am planning to install a glass fence on the near side and a metal fence on the far side (the far side isn't an issue as far as child safety is concerned, because there is a 2m high wall). I am looking for a solution that looks good and doesn't require me to trim the hedge... any thoughts?

----------

